# Mk 677 unbearable lethargy



## swole troll

Anyone dealt with mk 677 lethargy

Dragging my ass through the gym and the rest of the day on tons of caffeine and sleep

Does this ever subside?


----------



## swole troll

Bump


----------



## Big_Me

Which brand are you using mate? I've used DNA 3x now, and can't say I've suffered too badly with it, despite only getting approx. 6 hours sleep a night. I'm currently 2 weeks in, but running alongside CJC1295 with DAC and feeling great to be honest. I'm on 30mg MK 677 ED taken before bed.


----------



## swole troll

Big_Me said:


> Which brand are you using mate? I've used DNA 3x now, and can't say I've suffered too badly with it, despite only getting approx. 6 hours sleep a night. I'm currently 2 weeks in, but running alongside CJC1295 with DAC and feeling great to be honest. I'm on 30mg MK 677 ED taken before bed.


 running (among other things)

*MK 677 30mg ED

Mod GRF 1-29 and GHRP 2 100mcg of each pre workout and pre bed*

its only been since the addition of MK677 that ive started getting the real day time lethargy sides

i dont sleep amazingly well because of the gear im on but over the night im still hitting 7 hours so its not a sleep depraved issue

im using DNA MK677

if you read about there is a few logs online of people saying the same and that it subsides in the end, just wanted some up to date feedback


----------



## Colin

swole troll said:


> Anyone dealt with mk 677 lethargy
> 
> Dragging my ass through the gym and the rest of the day on tons of caffeine and sleep
> 
> Does this ever subside?


 Notorious side effect.

Some people it subsides after a week some people it continues happening for the length they use it.

Only real option is to lower dose or come off or try and see it through.


----------



## swole troll

Colin said:


> Notorious side effect.
> 
> Some people it subsides after a week some people it continues happening for the length they use it.
> 
> Only real option is to lower dose or come off or try and see it through.


 ive decided just to up it so that i can blast through what i have left over the next 2 weeks

not really worth the lethargy side imo

its heavily taken away from my intensity in the gym and then every day takes are just a chore


----------



## Big_Me

swole troll said:


> ive decided just to up it so that i can blast through what i have left over the next 2 weeks
> 
> not really worth the lethargy side imo
> 
> its heavily taken away from my intensity in the gym and then every day takes are just a chore


 Other than the lethargy, did you get anything else from the MK? Any noticeable improvements in physique? The side I tend to get is a bit of bloat, always add a few lbs of water first week or so, which remains until I stop. I get a nice feel good factor tho, and strangely feel tighter despite the water retention - which I don't actually mind, as when I'm off gear I feel small and weak anyway, so adding a few lbs - as long as just water - is a plus for me.


----------



## swole troll

Big_Me said:


> Other than the lethargy, did you get anything else from the MK? Any noticeable improvements in physique? The side I tend to get is a bit of bloat, always add a few lbs of water first week or so, which remains until I stop. I get a nice feel good factor tho, and strangely feel tighter despite the water retention - which I don't actually mind, as when I'm off gear I feel small and weak anyway, so adding a few lbs - as long as just water - is a plus for me.


 really hard to call mate

i posted a review in the latest post of my log

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/269798-swole-trolls-swell-log/?do=embed&embedComment=5483805&embedDo=findComment&page=6#comment-5483805


----------



## bonacris

It goes after a few weeks. For me the bloat and lethargy was insane for the 1st 3 weeks. Then everything normalised.


----------



## 6108

I ran 4 botles of brown mk677/30mgED , the lethargy associated with mk677 was a f**k, but all got much smother when I started having it in the morning with modafinil.


----------

